# iplayer



## ethompson (Oct 31, 2010)

so - how can we download the bbc and play it in bc. 

whislt in bc over the summer planning our great escape i met a chap who lived in cala and he told me how he obtained the bbc in canada - but being a medic not an it wizard i forgot what he said to do -- please help with an easy, fool proof guide.

many thanks

emma


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

How to Access the BBC iPlayer (and TV Like Doctor Who) from Outside the U.K.


----------



## ethompson (Oct 31, 2010)

cheers - will this let you download programmes and do you have to change the proxy ip address regularly (and if so where do you get a list of proxy IPs from?)?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ethompson said:


> cheers - will this let you download programmes and do you have to change the proxy ip address regularly (and if so where do you get a list of proxy IPs from?)?




Try google


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ethompson said:


> so - how can we download the bbc and play it in bc.
> 
> whislt in bc over the summer planning our great escape i met a chap who lived in cala and he told me how he obtained the bbc in canada - but being a medic not an it wizard i forgot what he said to do -- please help with an easy, fool proof guide.
> 
> ...


R
There are all kinds of ways of doing it. The latest I've seen is Expat Shield
Reports were that it's good.


----------

